# Stolen Xsite Decoys



## Honkin (Feb 11, 2008)

If you stole the decoys from the display at the Farmington Bay entrance, I hope you enjoy hunting over them as much as I, and other paying customers do.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Honkin said:


> If you stole the decoys from the display at the Farmington Bay entrance, I hope you enjoy hunting over them as much as I, and other paying customers do.


What's this display about?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> What's this display about?


It's an advertisement.

It's a shame that people would steal them. I wish I could say I was surprised.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

So there was an advertisement of decoys out on public land with decoys attached and someone stole them?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I was wondering where those went. They weren't out there the last time I went out to fb.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I also believe they were on private land right across the street from the fb entrance. You couldn't miss them coming or going. I thought it was smart advertising. Oh.....and I did Not take them


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Honkin said:


> If you stole the decoys from the display at the Farmington Bay entrance, I hope you enjoy hunting over them as much as I, and other paying customers do.


I'm pretty sure they will, I was surprised you left them out there. the sign would have been enough. live and learn i guess I don't leave anything in the bed of my truck out there. just sayin.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

That blows! I almost thought I saw one less Monday night than when I went in. People suck sometimes.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I wondered how long it would take before some douche bag would steal them. I would say put a trail camera on the power pole that is there, but they would probably steal that too. FWIW I thought it was a nice display while it lasted, and it was in a great spot.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't imagine someone placing anything where the general public can see and access it and not expect for it to disappear over time. 

All you need to do is to look at all the stolen trail camera post that go on over the year. While most people will leave stuff along there is that 5% that will take it.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Funny how there is no code of ethics with some people... How some people can sleep at night with their conscience is beside me. 

I hope Karma bits them in the arse....


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

That sucks that they were stolen. I assume you spoke with the land owner. I saw the sign a few weeks ago and then saw your display last week. I too should have suspected that they would be taken but honestly that thought never crossed my mind. It's sad that very few know what integrity is anymore.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Critter said:


> I can't imagine someone placing anything where the general public can see and access it and not expect for it to disappear over time.
> 
> All you need to do is to look at all the stolen trail camera post that go on over the year. While most people will leave stuff along there is that 5% that will take it.


If 0.10% of the people that use Farmington Bay would take them the wouldn't last a weekend. I thought they would have been gone faster than they were.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

It's kind of like leaving your slice of pie on the table at a pie eating contest and being mad when it gets eaten...............


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Heck I cant even leave a bird feeder in my front yard-O,-
"oh the times they are a changing" Bob Dylan.


----------



## Honkin (Feb 11, 2008)

*More*

I'll put more out later this week......Let's see how long they last this time. If anyone wants hunt over them, I have 3 mallards I'll loan out. Just PM me.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Really your going to put more out :shock: your just asking for them to get taken again. Put up a trail camera this time .


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

cootlover said:


> Really your going to put more out :shock: your just asking for them to get taken again. Put up a trail camera this time .


Trail cam, heck no, put up a minefield with claymores as back up


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

cootlover said:


> Really your going to put more out :shock: your just asking for them to get taken again. Put up a trail camera this time .


Someone can get a free trail camera and new decoys.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Utmuddguy said:


> Someone can get a free trail camera and new decoys.


What brand and model of trail cam, I may need to take a trip up to FB ..o-||


----------

